# Emperor Gum Moths



## paulvet (Nov 4, 2007)

I am looking for emperor gum moth eggs and catterpillars in the hope of starting a colony for eventual use in schools. 
Can Any Body Help ?


----------



## JasonL (Nov 4, 2007)

all I can give you is a pic


----------



## paulvet (Nov 4, 2007)

I appreciate the thought. Locally emperor gum moths have all but disappeared


----------



## SnakeWrangler (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy cow that is one HUGE moth, very cool.


----------



## scorps (Nov 4, 2007)

food for a giant frog lol


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2007)

i have located a breeder that can get them so will let you know if i can get a few


----------



## scam7278 (Nov 16, 2007)

great beardie food


----------



## slim6y (Nov 16, 2007)

Pffft... you should see the hercules moths - make your beardies fat!!!

What's the distribution of these moths? They look very impressive.


----------



## hornet (Nov 16, 2007)

pretty sure its most of the eastern coast. I know they are ment to be around my area but never seen one. Actually no, a few months back caught one.


----------

